# ROTTERDAM - The Port of Europe



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*ROTTERDAM*



















ORIGINAL FIRST POST:












> _This picture was taken from the Coolhaven neighborhood. You can see the Wilhelminapier. It's kind of the Rotterdam skyscraper district. On the far left you can see the Maastower (165m) and in the middle the New Orleans (158m) and the Port Control Tower. Everything that happens in the port is being coordinated by the people working in that tower. It was designed by Lord Norman Foster. On the far right you can see the Montevideo (149m). In the middle of the picture you can see 2 cranes, soon to be 5. This is where de Rotterdam (149m) is going to fill the gap pretty soon  I chose this picture to be the first one in this thread because this is what I see every single day when I walk from home to college and back. I always go by subway and start at the Coolhaven subwaystation. I'll try to update this thread once in a while. Enjoy :cheers:_


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Blaak*

*1.* Statendam










*2.* Blaak 31










*3.* The Pencil










*4.* The famous Cubic Houses


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Nice! I was just down there a few days ago. I left my camera at home though. looks like a fun city to shoot.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Kralingen*

^ It defenitely is. Next time you should bring your gear for sure. Maybe we can meet up or something 

*5.* Everyone loves BMW :happy:










*6.* Rotterdam South-East Beltway. I added some noise, thought it looked kinda cool










*7.* Samsung!










*8.* Kralingen Brainpark


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*van Brienenoord Bridge*

*9.* The van Brienenoord Bridge










*10.* View from the bridge


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Zuid | Erasmusbridge*

*11.* Spotted this Aston Martin on the Southside of the Erasmusbridge










*12.* If they open the Erasmusbridge, it has to be something important










*13.* It caused a huge traffic jam!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice pics! I love Rotterdam's unique architectural style. It is not typically European. And of course, there's the fantastic skyline.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice pics, Rotterdam is a unique city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and views indeed from Rotterdam


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Coolhaven*

Thanks guys 

*14.* View towards the Wilhelminapier










*15.* New buildings in Coolhaven and the Euromast (185m)










*16.* Scheepvaart & Transport College










*17.* Scheepvaart & Transport College










*18.* View towards Lloydpier


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Coolhaven*

_Two more.._

*19.* Same view towards the Wilhelminapier










*20.* Coolhaven tower I


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Vijfsluizen*

*21.* Just a random office building










*22.* Huge containerships. You have to go more towards the sea for the jackpot though 










*23.* The main road through this part of the city










*24.* Subway station Vijfsluizen


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Leuvehaven*

*25.* View towards the city center










*26.* De Hoge Heren










*27.* View from Leuvehaven towards the Wilhelminapier










*28.* Leuvehaven taken from the Erasmusbridge


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Maastower | Holland's Tallest*

*29.* Maastower 










*30.* Taken from the Erasmusbridge










*31**.* 










*32.* Old & New


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Maas tower looks very cool. (Decolorization with the height:happy


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Yup. Funny, I never thought of it that way. I always thought that it was just plain gray but it actually isn't. And it doesn't matter how much light there is, or from what angle you take a picture of the tower. Pretty cool


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Entrepothaven*

*33.* View towards the South










*34.* One of the older buildings in town










*35.* Koningshavenbrug behind the houses


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Koningshavenbrug*

_This is a very special bridge. It's also called the ''Hefbrug''. Until 1993 it served the NS (Dutch Railways) and it was the main connection from Rotterdam to the South of the Netherlands. In 1993 the Willemsspoortunnel was finished. It connects underground train station Blaak to the South of the Netherlands. The tunnel has 4 railroad tracks and is about 2800 meters long. The main reason was that the Koningshavenbrug couldn't handle enough trains (only 2 railroad tracks). _

*36.* Now the bridge is open at all times. Looks pretty cool if you ask me.










*37.* This is where the railroad tracks used to be.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

More great pics. This is a very cool city.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Eric,

Just to let you know. This is the urban showcase. I created this thread to show my own pics only. If you want to add your pictures to a Rotterdam thread you can visit the cityscapes and skylines section. Or you can create one for your own of course! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos at night from Rotterdam are always very nice kay:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Delfshaven by night and more*

*154.* Scrolll>>










*155.* Delfshaven residentials










*156.* Bar with a view










*157.*










*158.* Café Oude Sluis










*159.* Historical canal houses


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like those houses in those last photos; this neighborhood should be/seems to be very nice


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

very interesting! looks like rotterdam has more industrial sides to it, compared to it's fellow amsterdam & utrecht


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice pics Ni3lS:cheers:. luv Rotterdam, been there many times especially to New York Hotel for d Oysters:colgate:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful comments guys :cheers: I'm going to buy a new tripod tomorrow. The one I have now is broken and it ruins my pictures. I'll be buying a new lens soon enough as well


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of Rotterdam. I like the architecture.


----------



## Nori89 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for photos  
Rotterdam is really nice city.


----------



## Niek0s (Dec 13, 2009)

nice thread Niels, keep it goin


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## rübenzahn (Mar 13, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> *156.* Bar with a view


nice atmosphere, nice city!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, appreciated


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Feijenoord/Noordereiland*

*160.* Unilever HQ










*161.* Unilever HQ II










*162.* Maastower and Wilhelminapier










*163.* Maastower [165m]










*164.* Noordereiland and Central District


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Your nightpics are fan-tas-tic! :applause:

I think Maastoren looks better when lightened than at daytimes.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, appreciated.

I agree, though it looks really pretty when the sun shines on the facade and at sunset.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed. I saw pictures of glowing Maastoren.
Btw, I love that Unilever HQ. Rotterdam remains architecture-capital of the Benelux, or even wider!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Yea it's a cool design. It's just hard to find a good spot to take a good picture of it.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Rijnhaven & Wilhelminapier*

*165.* Inholland College + Maastower










*166.* Black and White version










*167.* 5 Image panorama of the Rijnhaven










*168.* World Port Center + New Orleans [160m]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those night photos of Rotterdam are always very nice


----------



## jb_nl (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice topic with beautiful pics!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you, I'll post more next week!


----------



## MR. Bacon (Apr 14, 2010)

Ni3lS said:


> *167.* 5 Image panorama of the Rijnhaven


Wow Ni3ls, this one will be even better when "the Rotterdam" is finnished!! Keep up the good work


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks! Yea I'm really excited for de Rotterdam to top out. The Rotterdam skyline is getting better and better :cheers:


----------



## Miek37 (Feb 25, 2008)

Supermooie foto's van Ni3IS! (meteen als contact toegevoegd op flickr  )


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

I miss this city so much. My Favorite in Holland!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Just some random pictures I took in the last couple of weeks.

*169.* De Coopvaert [105m]










*170.* Again










*171.* Maastower [165m]










*172.* Noordereiland in the foreground, Blaak and Citycenter in the back. Tallest tower in the picture is the Red Apple [128m]


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great! American style with Dutch touch!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Rotterdam Skyline from Kralingse Plas*

_Just wanted to share this picture with you guys. I'm curious how this will look in about 10 years  The picture was taken from the Kralingse Plas in Rotterdam. It's a small lake in the East of Rotterdam. Great place to hangout, some nature and a lot of people (runners, bikers etc.) and of course an amazing view of the skyline. The right of the image is the North, the left of the image is the South._

*173.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos of Rotterdam like the last one


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Rotterdam from the Euromast*

_Couple of pictures I've taken last week from the 185m tall Euromast_

*174.* Panorama I










*175.* Panorama II










*176.* Panorama III










*177.* Panorama IV










*178.* Rotterdam West










*179.* Rotterdam North + The Hague


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

wow... amazing... is the europost open to the public?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

It's called the Euromast and yes it is


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*Blijdorp Subway Station*

_Opened in september 2009. It's still the deepest subway station in the Netherlands. Not for long though, there is a deeper one being constructed as we speak in the capital of the Netherlands, Amsterdam._

*180.* Escalators


Station Blijdorp II by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*181.* Black and white


Station Blijdorp by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, awesome new photos


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

I remember seeing the port from a boat with thousands and thousands of containers...really incredible!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I think Rotterdam is totally incredible. A city which made its destruction an opportunity to rebuilt itself as a gem of modern architecture. 
Fantastic pictures again!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, appreciated


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*182.* Rotterdam Marina [Entrepothaven]


Rotterdam Marina by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*183.* The next block


A Safe Haven by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*184.* The glorious Maastower


Maastower B/W by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*185.* A train crossing a bridge in the neighborhood Blijdorp [North of Rotterdam]


Train Crossing II by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*186.* Entrance of subway station Blijdorp


Station Blijdorp III by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Yea I saw that. You know, unfortunately I'm not too familiar with Olympus camera's, so can't help you out with that one. Just pick the one you think will suit you


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*203.* Rotterdam Kralingen


ROTTERDAM: Kralingen by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*204.* The Maasbridges


ROTTERDAM: 2 Bridges by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Ni3lS said:


> www.bluehourwebsite.com.


Great find and great photos too! Do you have any photos of Fascinatio (?) I had planned to go there during my stay in Rotterdam but the rain prevented my plans from materialising. From what Ive seen on the Internets it looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Hah, I don't even know what that is


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Its a housing estate.

http://www.fascinatio.nl/over_de_wijk.php


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

It's just a suburban neighborhood in a suburban city. Why would you want to visit that?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

It has some interesting designs.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Haha alright. Well there are numerous of suburban neighborhoods so called 'vinex neighborhoods' in the Netherlands that may have way more interesting designs  I think there is a thread about it in the Tall & urban habitat section or something.


----------



## Denoordrotterdammer (Oct 4, 2003)

more streelife, please! Instead of all the same building all the time


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol. I'm not that big of a fan of streetlife. Streetlife in Rotterdam is not too big anyway and then I have to deal with all the ugly street architecture that Rotterdam literally is filled up with. Demolish the lijnbaan and then we'll talk about streetscenes.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*205.* One of Europe's first and oldest skyscrapers. Het Witte Huis


Het Witte Huis by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*206.* The Red Apple


The Red Apple by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*207.* Taken from the Müllerpier. View towards the city from the West


City Stream by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*208.* New residences on the Müllerpier/Lloydpier


Port Residences by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> *205.* One of Europe's first and oldest skyscrapers. Het Witte Huis
> 
> 
> Het Witte Huis by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr



I believe its the most beautiful and very nice building in Rotterdam


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

I admire your photography skills. Rotterdam is a beautiful city with modern architecture. I also like the traditional dutch windmills, canals, and houses implemented in a modern city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Rotterdam is very interesting city. It has meny bridges in nice skyline.


----------



## singoone (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool architecture! Nice city for sure


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

I really enjoyed those pics from Rotterdam!!!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments 

2 recent shots:

*209.*


GAMEDAY by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*210.*


Rush to the City by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Ni3lS said:


> Lol. I'm not that big of a fan of streetlife. Streetlife in Rotterdam is not too big anyway and then I have to deal with all the ugly street architecture that Rotterdam literally is filled up with. Demolish the lijnbaan and then we'll talk about streetscenes.



I disagree, Rotterdam has plenty of great streetlife, Nieuwe Binnenweg, Lijnbaan, Oude Binnenweg, Witte de Witstraat, Hoogstraat to mention a few. And the street architecture of Oude Binnenweg, Nieuwe Binnenweg, Witte de Witstraat in combination with street traffic, makes for quiet an intresting series of pics.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd say grab a camera and go out there! :cheers: I won't be doing any of that simply because I'm not interested.


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

^^^^
what kinda camera do you use? Photo program?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a Canon Rebel T1i which is equal to the Canon 500D, just the American version. I use Photoshop CS5, Adobe Lightroom CS3, Photomatix Pro 4.1 and PTgui Pro. Just having all the software and hardware doesn't necessarily mean you can take the same photos though. Takes lots of practise and mostly developing your own style. I'd start with an entry level DSLR like the Canon 1100D or Nikon D3100 if I were you. Good luck.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*211.* 


Skytrain by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*212.*


Pavilion by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last one is really amazing, Ni3lS


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Love Rotterdam! Need to visit someday. And magnificent shots.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*213.* 


XENON by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*214.*


THE MANHATTAN HOTEL by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*215.*


DELFTSE POORT by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*216.*


WEENA by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Some amazing photos....thanks for sharing them.:cheers:


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Leigh said:


> I love port cities and modern architecture, so therefore I love Rotterdam.
> 
> This city just has a certain aura of cutting edge, minimalist functionality, daring creativity and urban cool.
> 
> ...


The best discription of Rotterdam to date!


----------



## Stratosphere 2020 (Sep 15, 2002)

Once De Rotterdam tower is finished, that is going to bring the skyline at a higher level.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*217.* Groothandelsgebouw, near the central station of Rotterdam


Groothandelsgebouw by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

_Bought a new lense today, the Sigma 10-20mm. This is the first panorama I took with the 10-20mm _


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

I really like the majestic photo's in post #189. 

What is the purpose of the groothandelsgebouw, as in pic. 217, nowadays?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks  It's basically retail. It houses lots of retail stores, restaurants, a photo academy and small offices 

*218.* ''The'' Bridge


Complex by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*219.* Underground tunnel to subwaystation Wilhelminapier


Tunnel Vision by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## MR. Bacon (Apr 14, 2010)

Realy like the last one Ni3ls!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed those last ones are really amazing :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photos.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Striking & modern! Your photographs are beautiful.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Quite a fascinating thread.

I travel on business a lot, mostly in the US, and many of these photos make me think of the business and commercial district of an American city. I have never thought that before about a European city - even a city with many skyscrapers such as Frankfurt.


----------

